
On Gitlab telemetry and your privacy on the Web - emilis_info
http://emilis.github.io/2019/10/24/on-gitlab-and-keeping-your-privacy.html
======
veritas3241
I noticed you looked at the marketing site which is completely separate from
the FOSS and Enterprise offerings. Does
[https://gitlab.com/explore/projects/trending](https://gitlab.com/explore/projects/trending)
look better? That's running the enterprise code.

